# Umfrage für meine Bachelorarbeit



## Nhyme aka. Seri aka. Rib (19. März 2015)

Die Umfrage ist beendet. Danke für die Teilnahme!


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2015)

Passt scho


----------



## Nhyme aka. Seri aka. Rib (19. März 2015)

Danke, es ist wirklich sehr nett, dass du eine Ausnahme machst


----------



## Patiekrice (19. März 2015)

Sehr gute Umfrage! PUSH! :>


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2015)

ging ja fix durch die umfrage 

 

ich würde mal tippen das sie leute die ab 1990 geboren sind mehr tabletts und smartphones für die jobsuche nutzen


----------



## Nexilein (19. März 2015)

ich würde mal tippen das sie leute die ab 1990 geboren sind mehr tabletts und smartphones für die jobsuche nutzen  
 

Was wahrscheinlich auch daran liegt, dass die vor 90 geborenen in der Regel schon arbeiten dürften, und es einen großen Unterschied macht ob man als Berufseinsteiger oder mit Berufserfahrung auf Jobsuche geht.


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2015)

Ich denk es liegt eher daran das es von damals noch anders kennt  Bewerbung mit Hand oder Schreibmaschine geschrieben 

 

und onlinebörsen gabs ja erst viel später ^^


----------



## Nexilein (19. März 2015)

Ich denk es liegt eher daran das es von damals noch anders kennt  Bewerbung mit Hand oder Schreibmaschine geschrieben 

 

und onlinebörsen gabs ja erst viel später ^^

 

Also ich bin Jahrgang 80 und habe nie eine Bewerbung handschriftlich oder mit der Schreibmaschine angefertigt.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. März 2015)




----------



## Wynn (19. März 2015)

Also ich bin Jahrgang 80 und habe nie eine Bewerbung handschriftlich oder mit der Schreibmaschine angefertigt. 

 

hatten deine eltern einen pc ? 

 

die waren ja damals noch sauteuer und verwandte hatten auch keinen

 

Naja die schreibschrift ist ja eh teilweise schon ausgestorben weil in den schulen überwiegend nur noch blockschrift gelernt wird


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. März 2015)

die waren ja damals noch sauteuer und verwandte hatten auch keinen


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2015)

Gonzo du bist nen junger hipster du kannst doch nicht mal Arbeit buchstabieren als HDF


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. März 2015)

Gonzo du bist nen junger hipster du kannst doch nicht mal Arbeit buchstabieren als HDF  

Genau das dachte ich mir eben auch.

"Guck mal die Opfer die nicht das neuste vom neuen haben"


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. März 2015)

Gonzo du bist nen junger hipster du kannst doch nicht mal Arbeit buchstabieren als HDF  



Du kannst gar nichts buchstabieren, hast du schon mal einen korrekten Satz geschrieben? Scheinbar kannst du auch die Intention hinter den Smiley nicht verstehen, was natürlich von dir auch niemand erwarten kann.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. März 2015)

Eyo bevor du seine Rechtschreibung kritisierst.

"hinter deM Smiley" nicht "den".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2015)

Waow, liest sich hier irgendwie wie die Kommentarsektion der Bild. Und das ist nicht grade ein Kompliment.

 

Ich frage mich ja, was es denn für nen Unterschied ausmacht, ob ich mit meinem Handy oder PC auf Jobsuche gehe. In beiden Fällen nutzt man ja das Medium Internet. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, das nutzen ~90% der Leute zur Arbeitssuche.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. März 2015)

Ich frage mich ja, was es denn für nen Unterschied ausmacht, ob ich mit meinem Handy oder PC auf Jobsuche gehe. In beiden Fällen nutzt man ja das Medium Internet. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, das nutzen ~90% der Leute zur Arbeitssuche. 

 

Ja, das Medium ist schon das Internet. Aber ich würde momentan noch immer den PC bevorzugen, wenn ich die Wahl hätte.. Handy ist teilweise einfach beschissen zu bedienen (mag wohl dann auch von Modell zu Modell anders sein) und viele andere Punkte die in der Umfrage nachgefragt wurden, hielten mich halt noch davon ab, das Handy dem PC vorzuziehen. Der einzige Vorteil in meinen Augen ist, dass man von unterwegs aus recherchieren kann.


----------



## Nhyme aka. Seri aka. Rib (20. März 2015)

Ganz genau. Das mobile Internet unterscheidet sich beispielsweise insbesondere anhand der Bedienbarkeit und Verwendungssituation. Allerdings zeigen die bisherigen Umfrageergebnisse, trotz aller Negativstimmen, eine überraschend große Menge an mobilen Jobsuchern.


----------



## Oonâgh (23. März 2015)

Ich würde meinen PC vorziehen, einfach weil der Bildschirm größer ist und viele viele Seiten inzwischen nur so vor total tollen und attraktiven Scripts platzen, unter denen mein Tablet eingeht bzw. Flash ja erst gar nicht unterstützt wird.

Ich finde die Navigation am Desktop einfach angenehmer. Außerdem kann man sich Interessantes sofort ausdrucken. Auch Lesezeichen finde ich am PC angenehmer zu verwenden als mobil.

 

Die Frage nach "Jobsuche" ist vielleicht auch gar nicht so pauschal beantwortbar, sondern wäre besser zu unterscheiden nach Wichtigkeit des Jobfindens. Ob es sich tatsächlich um 'richtige' Arbeitssuche handelt, oder vielleicht eher der Nebenjob/Studentenjob, für den man sich mal eben ein paar Gesuche in der Jobbörse durchliest und dann eine Mail verschickt oder irgendwo anruft. Letzteres würde ich nämlich auch durchaus mobil machen.

 

Wie dem auch sei,

viel Erfolg bei der BA


----------

